# What will our lineup be???



## Chasemeifucan (Jun 27, 2003)

I think there can only be 12 men active on the roster. So who stays and who goes??? Who starts besides Marbury, Amare, and Marion?

I say:

PG: Marbury and Barbosa
SG: Johnson, Hardaway, and Jacobson
SF: Marion, Gugliotta
PF: Amare, Zarko, and Outlaw
C: Voskuhl, Big Jake


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Randy Brown
Alton Ford
Dan Langhi
Tom Gugliotta
Jake Voshkul
Scott Williams

are all FA's, although Voshkul has a team opt, and Googs has a play opt. Most likely both will be kept. With them two, thats 10 players gaurenteed.

Ford will probably be resigned since he is a still a project, and can still be a down low prescence. He's actually very like James Lang, and could possibly play C. If you don't know Ford, hes 6'9 280 lbs. In fact, If Ford can pull off playing C, he may start considering Phoenix's bad Center problem.

Although I feel that Zarko should go back overseas, he may be the 12th.

C: Voshkul / Ford, Tsakalidis
PF: Amare, Bo
SF: Marion, Zarko
SG: Jacobsen, Johnson, Penny
PG: Marbury, Penny, Johnson

The reason Jacobsen starts is because of your other problem, 3 pt. shooting.


----------



## donshadyj (Jun 20, 2003)

The Suns starting lineup should definitely be:
PG: Marbury
SG: Johnson
SF: Marion
PF: Stoudemire
C: Voskuhl

I'm hoping that there will be more competition for the center job because the Jakes are very inconsistent. I wouldn't mind a FA pickup of like Elden Campbell, or a long shot in Alonzo if he comes cheaply. Any defensive presence would be good. 
I would definitely start Johnson over Jacobsen because Johnson is the better player overall, by far. I see Jacobsen as more of a spark off the bench, but not a starter.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Ford is completely ignored even though he is a young, yet POWERFUL force under the basket.

Dont believe me? Listen to Mike D'Antoini, Suns Assistant Coach

“He gives us a toughness,” said D’Antoni, who compared the Suns’ burly forward to Warriors forward Danny Fortson, who has ranked in the top five in rebounds the last two seasons. “Every team needs an inside presence. One of his best attributes is taking the charge. He really solidifies our defense underneath and gives us that toughness that teams don’t like to go against.” 

So what if hes a forward, he can play C.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

i got that here:
http://aol.nba.com/suns/news/summer_020725.html


----------

